# Social Welfare \ Tax Question



## djsim (5 Sep 2012)

Hi All,

I have two questions to ask of you,which are interlinked in a way:

Tax Question - Got married last year but haven't contacted the tax office yet, so still are getting assessed individually. Is it worth our while changing this? (2nd question might affect this answer)

Hours Cut - My wife hours \ days are cut from next week on. She was working full time 5 days a week, now down to 3. Is it possible to claim for the two days she is not working? (she has her full stamps built up at this stage)

Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Sep 2012)

The title of your post is too vague. Please   it in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Responses to posts with vague or meaningless titles are removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be deleted.

Brendan
Administrator


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Sep 2012)

I always believe it's a good idea for married people to be taxed as married people. At you can avail of any benefits (like splitting and sharing tax credits) when a situation such as your wife's occurs.

Your wife should apply for her Jobseekers Benefit for the days she is not working.
This payment may be taxable to her


----------



## djsim (9 Sep 2012)

Thanks black sheep for your comments.

I was thinking that alright (regarding the tax issue)


----------

